# Coexist44's working set.



## coexist44 (Mar 30, 2015)

Walp. Here we are. Not even a year in and thanks to Mark at cktg and ya'll enablers here on the forum, my savings account is pissed as hell. Anywho, heres the working set.

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w9/coexist44/IMAG0185_zpsw3j3ufth.jpg



From left to right:
Devin Thomas san mai 270 gyuto
Monzaburo white #2 honyaki
Moritaka 210 aogami super petty
Takeda classic banno bunka 170mm
Takagi honyaki blue #2 Santoku 180mm
Tojiro 270mm ITK bread knife
Forgecraft high carbon boning knife
Watanabe Ajikiri 

Here are the stones i currently use. 

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w9/coexist44/IMAG0186_zpsqouu6h0n.jpg



From left to right:
DMT extra course plate
Naniwa 400
Bester 1200
Arashiyama 6k
Kitayama 8k
Shapton 3000
lvl 3 Hakka

Thanks for looking!

Also, I'm in the market for sayas for the Devin, Moritaka, Tojiro, Takagi, and Watanabe. If anyone is interested pm me . 
Cheers!


----------



## coexist44 (Mar 30, 2015)

Oops, forgot to mention the CKTG strop kit.


----------



## jimbob (Mar 30, 2015)

Glad to see the DT made it safe, damn I miss that one!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 30, 2015)

congrats, that's a very nice start. can't wait to see a pic in another year!


----------



## coexist44 (Mar 30, 2015)

Bah, I totally forgot to let you know it arrived safely! Its been an amazing addition to the working set, not much I can say about it that hasn't already been said on this forum. Its a work of art.


----------

